# Play sound from laptop onto to tv



## loubymar (May 1, 2007)

Im wanting to connect my laptop to my TV, i have tried doing this by the plugin a wire into the headphones socket on laptop and then into the red right and the left white on TV, sound works fine if i un-plug cable goin into headphones socket but only sound coming from laptop, when its pluged into laptop and tv it doesn't okay via the TV (how i want it to) i tryed changing channels on tv but still don't get sound through tv at all and sound is turned up on tv, is they reason why this isn't working, im reali stuck and not sure if im doing it right or not?


----------



## al616 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand what you are trying to do. 

Are you wanting , for some reason , to play the sounds that play on your laptop via your TV set ?

Or...are you watching TV pgm's on your laptop & want to hear that sound on your external TV set ?


----------



## loubymar (May 1, 2007)

Im wanting to play music on my laptop via my TV set so sound goes through surround sound speakers!


----------



## klink1956 (Apr 15, 2008)

make sure the connection at the tv is for input
you will also have to put the tv on an accessory channel for it to play the sound
i'm guessing you are using a stereo mini-plug to rca adapter?


----------



## loubymar (May 1, 2007)

Yeh its Mono audio in and there is white left and red is right and thats same as cable i got going into laptop, i tryed all accessory channels and still don't get nothing


----------



## klink1956 (Apr 15, 2008)

loubymar said:


> Yeh its Mono audio in and there is white left and red is right and thats same as cable i got going into laptop, i tryed all accessory channels and still don't get nothing


my point is make sure the plugs on the tv are "audio in" not "audio out" there can be both kinds on the back. (they should be marked). 
usually though they are "in" only if they are on the front of the tv.
do you have a speaker with the rca cable to plug in to the tv to see if you can hear the sound from the jacks you are trying to use.. or to plug your laptop into... maybe you have a bad cable.

that's all i've got :wave:


----------



## loubymar (May 1, 2007)

ok, thanks for you help if i can't get it working i will have to try something else!

I can connect my laptop to TV so screen shows up on tv, but is it possible to have on laptop screen on windows media player where i can add songs etc, but then showing on the tv the battery affect on windows media player on full screen (alt + enter) so people can't see on tv what songs are being added until they play, is this possible to do at all?

Many Thanks
Louis


----------

